

Texas judge warns of civil war if Obama is re-elected - Suraj-Sun
http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/23/us/texas-judge-warning/index.html

======
dalke
And I warn that the Earth's crust will break apart should tomfoolery like this
persist. What do either claims have to do with reality?

